# What do you call a train kid that doesn't hitch? A liar!



## OBIWAN616 (Dec 14, 2018)

name the most weirdest ride you got, mine was in the back of a garbage truck in Mississippi.


----------



## PatAW (Dec 14, 2018)

Payed a guy 80$ to give me a ride from Vegas to San Diego weird part was the guy was so damn soft spoken you had to ask him to speak up almost every time something came out of his mouth but drove 100 all the way threw the dessert to San Diego almost crashed I wanna say 2 times he said he had never been in a car accident Idk if I believe him with how he drove


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 14, 2018)

200km down the M1 motorway (interstate) on the back of a tiny flatbed builders wagon - the two Asian guys in the cab had no English so it was kinda hard to get across exactly where I was going.... I got to London in the end and later sat outside a squat party there's a massive sonic boom in the distance- it was an IRA bomb which happened to wipe out the main hitching spot to get back on the M1 - it took me about 3 days to get home, I slept in a soggy drainage ditch one night.


----------



## beersalt (Dec 14, 2018)

A guy in Tenessee. Truck driver, drivin' in a Tiny corolla. Asked if I was "soliciting" along with an AMAB person wearing a skirt that was my hitching partner. I expressed that I was only interested in a ride getting further east- even just to the next exit..
He was bummed, but still agreed to make us a few miles without any sexual favors; which he did.


----------



## The Hiker (Dec 15, 2018)

I got a ride out of cour' da lene by a family going to the lake for the day, they spent the whole time telling me about how he had totalled 3 cars in that area and never gotten hurt, also getting picked up by a few wingnuts in north idaho


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Dec 15, 2018)

Had a rough night and got dropped off on the side of the highway by some old man that woke me up with a sandwich and a juice box cause i was sleeping on a bench in the old folks/ gated community. That wasnt the strange part. Where he dropped me off was this immaculate big ass tarp that i used as pillow. Fell asleep then woke up to two french punks getting out of a ride and giving it to me. Then i slept the whole ride. Total sloth travels.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2018)

OBIWAN616 said:


> name the most weirdest ride you got, mine was in the back of a garbage truck in Mississippi.



requesting more detail


----------



## OBIWAN616 (Dec 15, 2018)

sorry I was rushed to get back to the halfway house, but yea me and my ex where walking down the road in buttfuck nowhere Mississippi south east of Jackson, where tried to get to Meridian to hopout to NOLA, anyway, we think we are fucked we been walking for an hour(the cops gave us a ride from a town called Laurel I believe and droped us in the middle of nowhere saying that Jackson was 20 miles up this road) we didn't have much water, and the only car was a garbage truck heading down the road, stuck out my thumb figuring fuck it, black dude got pout and asked us what the fuck where we doing out here? and we told them the cops dropped us off so dude was like, fuck cops, hey I can give you a ride to Brandon outside of Jackson, but thing is the cap is full(the was another person in there) so we where like we'll ride in the back, dude was like I don't get paid enough to care, ok look if we get pulled over idk yall, so we rode in the back of a garbage truck to the outskirts of Jackson, dude gave us $50 and then got us a hotel room, he told us he can't what to tell his wife this,. also I think dude was on speed or something. this was the strangest ride I have ever gotten, and we where in this cheap motel woundering wtf just happened.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 15, 2018)

Literally. The weirdest experiences I've ever had have been on greyhound. I watched a dude get so pissed that the driver wouldnt drop him off at some random location he requested (like, wtf? Never rode the bus before?!) That he pulled out a cigarette, lit that shit up and started puffing away until the driver let him off, haha!

Another time I watched a dude get straight robbed by 2 dudes like 4 seats ahead of me ON THE BUS. Driver refused to stop.

My favorite rides are in the back of pickups, though, as weird shit seems to present itself less.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Literally. The weirdest experiences I've ever had have been on greyhound. I watched a dude get so pissed that the driver wouldnt drop him off at some random location he requested (like, wtf? Never rode the bus before?!) That he pulled out a cigarette, lit that shit up and started puffing away until the driver let him off, haha!
> 
> Another time I watched a dude get straight robbed by 2 dudes like 4 seats ahead of me ON THE BUS. Driver refused to stop.
> 
> My favorite rides are in the back of pickups, though, as weird shit seems to present itself less.



having never rode Greyhound I am repulsed and intrigued at the same time


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 15, 2018)

roughdraft said:


> having never rode Greyhound I am repulsed and intrigued at the same time



I was just at a station recently, while some woman was yelling "THEY LEFT ME HERE! I WENT IN TO USE THE BATHROOM AND THEY LEFT ME!!"

To which I replied, "Welcome to Greyhound..."

She just stared at me blankly and said, "what do you mean...?"

I just had to laugh. Ya. Its THAT bad.


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 15, 2018)

having rode many a bus in south america i find they are so much more punctual, getting left just for using the toilet is fuckin savage

the only time i saw someone get left was when they got busted for trying to conceal a dog crossing from Chile to Argentina. we were all wondering if her shit was still on our bus when we took off but I doubt it


----------



## CelticWanderer (Dec 16, 2018)

Coywolf said:


> Literally. The weirdest experiences I've ever had have been on greyhound. I watched a dude get so pissed that the driver wouldnt drop him off at some random location he requested (like, wtf? Never rode the bus before?!) That he pulled out a cigarette, lit that shit up and started puffing away until the driver let him off, haha!
> 
> Another time I watched a dude get straight robbed by 2 dudes like 4 seats ahead of me ON THE BUS. Driver refused to stop.
> 
> My favorite rides are in the back of pickups, though, as weird shit seems to present itself less.


greyhound gets wild for sure haha. At the nashville station before they moved it i saw a bum hit a dude with a 2x4 in the parking lot. cops and ambulance show up, and the guy that got hit comes back with a cast, he got his arm broke. Saw a dude have a heart attack on the bus and he died before medics showed up, that was rough to see. A dude with a voice box got piss drunk and started harrassing women and driver had to kick him off in the middle of no where, the list goes on. I dont know why i still ride that fuckin thing..


----------



## Hibiscus (Dec 16, 2018)

Took a Chinatown Bus from Tampa to NYC last week, when I was waiting for what I thought would be a coach bus this unmarked white van pulls up to me and a Chinese dude with a thick accent asks if I'm going to Orlando or New York. I ask if this is the bus and he says yes, so I give him the money and hop in. He drives me to Orlando where I wait another 4 hours for the actual bus. 

The bus broke down at least 5 times and I wasn't sure if I'd have to end up hitchhiking the rest of the way. A dude kept smoking these horrible smelling cigarettes that the drivers didn't seem to give a shit about, which was kinda amusing. Best part is that it was less than half the price of a greyhound ticket.


----------



## Colton (Dec 16, 2018)

Hitching in New Zealand. I got picked up in Auckland and he drove around doing little errands for an hour or two. Finally we pulled into a gas station. The guy who gave me a ride convinced another guy to take me the rest of the way to Snells Beach by giving him a fresh caught red snapper from earlier that day. They guy must have had a dozen of them. Not the strangest people I've met hitchhiking but definitely the strangest way I have gotten a ride.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 16, 2018)

Hibiscus said:


> Took a Chinatown Bus from Tampa to NYC last week, when I was waiting for what I thought would be a coach bus this unmarked white van pulls up to me and a Chinese dude with a thick accent asks if I'm going to Orlando or New York. I ask if this is the bus and he says yes, so I give him the money and hop in. He drives me to Orlando where I wait another 4 hours for the actual bus.
> 
> The bus broke down at least 5 times and I wasn't sure if I'd have to end up hitchhiking the rest of the way. A dude kept smoking these horrible smelling cigarettes that the drivers didn't seem to give a shit about, which was kinda amusing. Best part is that it was less than half the price of a greyhound ticket.



Damn, I must learn the ways of this "Chinatown Bus"....


----------



## roughdraft (Dec 17, 2018)

Colton said:


> Hitching in New Zealand. I got picked up in Auckland and he drove around doing little errands for an hour or two. Finally we pulled into a gas station. The guy who gave me a ride convinced another guy to take me the rest of the way to Snells Beach by giving him a fresh caught red snapper from earlier that day. They guy must have had a dozen of them. Not the strangest people I've met hitchhiking but definitely the strangest way I have gotten a ride.



there truly is a special type of hitchhiking in island culture


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 17, 2018)

I used to hitch in and out of my home town in idaho. I was obsconding probation regularly and at this point been on run for a year or more. A friend's uncle who was also a narcotics officer in the next town over would pick me up regularly on his way home. I always got let out b4 town... when he found out I was obsconding he fliped shit and was on my case like a fat kid on a cupcake lol never did catch me tho.


----------

